# TV Panasonic CT-F2121G



## escamargoj (Nov 2, 2013)

Muy buenas noches tengan todos, amigos quiero pedirles el favor y quien me pueda ayudar con este TV panasonic ct-f2121g el cual se me daño por un rayo.
El síntoma que presenta es que aparenta encender, conecta el relay, enciende el led verde en unos instantes y despues se apaga el relay, colocandoce el led en rojo quedando titilando( prendiendo y apagando).
Me gusta mucho la electrónica y bueno quiero aprovechar esto para aprender de tv ya que con estos tipos de daños se aprende mucho y bueno si de pronto a alguien le interese tambien que pueda tener estos daños aqui nos podemos ayudar de ante mano muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## emma22390 (Nov 3, 2013)

Daños por descargas eléctricas (rayos):

Según por la parte del circuito por donde ingrese,puede llevarse el Sintonizador,Microprocesador,Jungla, UOC u One Chip según sea el caso,Memoria EEPROM o valores de fabrica de ella,también si entro por la toma de alimentación,el controlador SMPS o si fuera transistorizado los transistores..

Ademas de poder quemar infinidades de componentes,una chispa que recorre el Chasis completo..

Yo no agarro esos equipos si están MUY complicados..hago una simple prueba,testeo algunas cosas y si lo veo mas o menos viable tomo el trabajo,de lo contrario no,porque no garantizamos nada y ademas el tiempo que le dedicamos luego no podemos cobrarlo como se debería..

Te dejo el manual de servicio del Panasonic CT-F2121G Chasis GL1 por las dudas:

http://elektrotanya.com/panasonic_tc-21gx30x_ct-f2128s_ct-g1460mg_ct-f2121g_chassis_gl1.pdf/download.html

Saludos amigo..


----------



## escamargoj (Nov 3, 2013)

Si amigo muchas gracias por responderme y bueno si es un poco complicado arreglar este tipo de daño por que son muchas las etapas las cuales intervienen, pero bueno me toca revisar por que el tv es mio y aprovechar para aprender de esto un poco muchas gracias y seguimos aqui en contacto


----------



## emma22390 (Nov 3, 2013)

Comenza por desvincular la fuente y probarla sin la parte Horizontal..
Una vez que la tengas funcionando se prosigue..

Pero primero reparemos la fuente..

Coméntanos avances..


----------



## sergiot (Nov 4, 2013)

En algunos tv, como ser Philips, el números de veces que titila el led es un cadigo de error, en el manual de servicio podría estar o decir si es así.

Como te dijeron antes, los tv en ese estado son para devolverlos sin reparar, el tiempo y el costo que implica el "ver" si se puede reparar es muy alto, pero es este caso como es tuyo y quieres experimentar, la decisión es tuyo. Lamentablemente el rayo entró por el peor lugar, si hubiese entrado por el lado de la fuente tendrías algunas posibilidades.

Verifica que la etapa vertical y la horizontal funcionan o por lo menos no estén en corto, muchos tv modernos verifican que las etapas funcionen antes de encender, y si no funcionan abortan el arranque.


----------



## escamargoj (Nov 4, 2013)

Gracias amigos por su ayuda la verdad que la necesito mucho, voy a desconectar el horizontal de la fuente, probare los voltajes, el led en rojo titila cada 10 segundo aproximadamente, les estarè informando como me fue


----------



## escamargoj (Nov 5, 2013)

Muy buenas noches amigos les comento como me fue con las pruebas.

Desconecte la etapa de alto voltaje y tome las siguientes medidas
En D853 10.2 Volt
    D854 141  Volt
    D855 10.9 Volt 
Estas son las medidas de las tres fuentes que salen en el secundario del chooper
En la fuente Caliente o la de entrada en el filtro principal tenemos 141 Volt
Los reguladores me estan dando los voltajes como son los 3.3 y los 5 Volt y uno de 8 esto es para mostrarles un poquito de lo que e hecho hasta ahora


----------



## sergiot (Nov 6, 2013)

Pasa que estos tvs no enciendes cuando desconectas etapas, el micro no detecta que funcionan y aborta, no va a ser fácil, pero tendrías que buscar las líneas que llegan al micro desde cada etapa, vertical y horizontal como minimo, y ver si engañando eso arranca, fíjate de medir con el osciloscopio si al exitador horizontal llega señal del oscilador.


----------



## emma22390 (Nov 6, 2013)

Las tensiones de la fuente están dentro del valor normal..
La tensión de +B es exacta,de 140V,pero la tensión de +13V esta disminuida,levantar cargas y verificar si se restablece..

Como dijo el Colega,si la fuente no se mantiene en el estado de encendido,pasa a Standby por ausencia de pulsos de sincronismo o por fallas en los circuitos del TV..

Si esto ocurre por favor comentarnos asi buscamos la forma de encender la fuente independientemente de la orden del Micro..

Saludos..


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Nov 6, 2013)

Hola,resuelda el Relay.-


----------



## escamargoj (Nov 12, 2013)

Amigos muy buenas noches para comentarles como me a ido con mi tv,ya hice las pruebas sugeridas como conectar de nuevo el horizontal hice las pruebas de la frecuencia y se encuentra oscilando bien el vertical trabaja bien claro que esas pruebas se las hago cuando intenta arrancar por que despues vuelve a su estado de stb bye led en rojo parpadeando cada 10s aproximadamente.osea que me toca conectar y desconectar y ahi mismo hago las pruebas.
Amigos sera que puede ser el micro el que este dañado? o tal ves sera tambien el oscilador del micro mejor dicho el cristal digo por que cuando estaba probando unos componentes cerca del micro se me dio por colocarle una de las puntas del multimetro en una de las puntas del cristal y este trato como de arrancar colocndoce el led en verde y como siempre volvio a su estado de stan bye pues la verdad no c que mmas pueda ser y no me quiero dar por vencido con esto ya se volvio un reto arreglar este tv, por favor ayundenme con esta reparación creo que la enseñanza que me deja y que nos deja es bien grande muchas graciass


----------



## sergiot (Nov 13, 2013)

Eso que te pasó es normal, cuando colocas la punta del tester en el cristal cambia la frecuencia y el micro hace esas cosas.

Proba de poner una eeprom virgen o mejor aún, pone una reprogramada con el firmware que le corresponde al tv.


----------



## escamargoj (Nov 17, 2013)

Bueno amigos le comento lo que llevo hasta ahora, lo que e hecho es resoldar algunas piezas entre estos como me recomendaron el rele sin tener exito alguno, ahora intentare entonces encontrar la memoria pues creo que es mas economica que el micro, ya con todo lo que e revisado me imagino que si no es la memoria es el micro, me toca buscar bien esta memoria y grabada puesto que grabarla no c como y tampoco tengo las herramientas para ello y bueno les estare informando de como voy con esto, muchas gracias a todos los colaboradores.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 20, 2013)

prueba el transistor del horizontal


----------

